# Looking for the right location



## drwharton85 (Jan 7, 2010)

I am currently in the military and I am planning on getting out in a few years. I am looking to purchase 500 plus acres and build a log cabin on the property.I am looking for the right location, my needs are a close view of the mountains and a lake. I would like to build the cabin from local trees, I would like to create a vineyard on the property and harvest natural gas. I would not like to spend more than 500.00 per acre. Is my dream land a reality or just that a dream. If this is possible what location, region could I find this?


----------



## CamM (Dec 6, 2008)

I can't tell you exactly, but mountain view property will go for way more than 500 dollars an acre. I've found land online that cheap in places like ND and maybe NE, OK, and definitely NV. Nevada is the only state there with moutain views, but you won't have many logs to build a house with or have enough water to grow grapes. I'm in the same boat as you: wanting a bunch of land but it's so expensive.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

You might try central WV. Land is pretty reasonable there.

Here is a link to another site:
http://www.homesandland.com/homesforsalemagazine

where you can search by area. Or try realtor.com.

This one you can narrow by price or land size:

http://www.landwatch.com/Land_For_Sale


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

You didn't mention climate requirements...

Eastern OK and WV may be your best bets, based on all the looking I have done and your need for uber cheap land (although $500/acre is going to be tough).

You can get land that cheap in some places in west TX, but you won't have trees for a cabin!


Tim


----------



## txquilter (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow! 500 acres. What are your plans for all that land?


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

I think you are in fantasyland if you believe you are going to get land with gas rights (where there actually is gas to be harvested) for $500 per acre. To put it in perspective, in the Marcellus shale (PA and parts of NY and OH) gas leases hit $5,500 per acre plus 20% royalties in places.

A lot of times you may get the land but not the oil and gas rights.

We own all our rights except for one seam of deep coal and tomorrow I am going to a meeting put on by ODNR (Ohio Department of Natural Resources) regarding mining of that seam.

Quite honestly, I would recommend that you look for less land at a higher price per acre but better quality.

We bought 55 acres of rolling hills with 2 lakes, 12 springs, 2 wells, a small cabin, 2 prepared homesites and 3 barns in Carroll County Ohio when we could have bought 200+ acres in Central WV for the same money. That 200 acres would not have included gas rights (but did include limited free gas) or coal rights. Oh, and the land was mostly vertical.

Mike

Just my 2 cents.

Mike


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Gas rights are absolutely unattainable in Oklahoma right now. Anybody that has them is holding on to them hoping and praying one of the big boys decides to explore it for gas. There are dozens of families in SE OK right now that are second and third generation welfare recipients that have become overnight rich after one of the big gas companys gave them $200,000 for surface damages with the right to drill. These folks have went from Geo to Cadillac overnight! Good for them!


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Mike in Ohio said:


> We bought 55 acres of rolling hills with 2 lakes, 12 springs, 2 wells...
> 
> Mike




Holy cow!


----------



## khelzy09 (Feb 9, 2010)

i think it is hard to find a land that big..and i agree with mike, just buy less land but with high/better quality..


----------

